# Is this dp or temporary brain fog?



## Dpsjake1 (Nov 25, 2016)

So I had an acid trip on a small dose a while ago w my friend and I was having a bad panic attack the whole time. I had to drive while I was still out of it the next day so i was anxious all day. After that Panic attack felt generally anxious, and everything looks slightly different than before, and sometimes when I look in the mirror I think, "is that me in the mirror?" People I know well feel kind of unfamiliar when I think about them, and I feel constantly spaced out and stoned. It's like reality looks like what it looks like when I'm high, kind of surreal and slightly slightly dream like. I don't feel like I'm outside of my body and I know that I'm awake, but everything else sounds kind of like minor depersonalization or derealization. It sucks because as an anxious person, these symptoms create further anxiety for me. Is this brain fog, minor depersonalization or what? If I quit using all drugs and eat healthy/exercise can I get back to feeling normal again? Thanks for all responses given.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

I think you are only experiencing derealization, before getting depersonalization I had episodes of derealization only.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes you definitely sound depersonalized and derealized...How severe it is depends on how much it is affecting your ability to function...If you are struggling to sleep, eat, work, socialize etc etc etc then its a problem in my book and you should start looking after yourself better...

I will say this....If you keep using drugs you are greatly multiplying your risk factor of turning this into whats known as CHRONIC DP and believe me when I say you do not want to go there....when it gets to that stage it can become a lifelong thing...

Honestly because the drugs you took made you feel that way they are best avoided completely (weed included) Even alcohol is bad for people with anxiety disorder tendencies...

My advice...Quit the drugs and reduce the stress levels in your life....Otherwise you are playing Russian Roulette with your mental well being....

Ive had chronic DP for over 25 years and it all started with a bad drug experience....Like an idiot I went back for more....I dont even want to go into what happened then....Drop the drugs and get on with life like any normal person should....DP could possibly rip your world apart for many years if you dont...

You have been given a little warning with your bad drug experience...Listen to it and do what you know deep down is good for you....


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah, I have to agree with eddy, you're having both existential issues (is that me in the mirror?) as well as the drunk/stoned/spaced out feeling, so it sounds a lot like both.

As far as brain fog, that was something I always considered that I had as part of DPDR, as in the beginning I lumped it in with the general zoned out/zombie-like feeling that you describe. However, later down the line I developed significant cognitive problems which almost seemed to be a separate condition, as the issues I faced with it were pretty intense - very poor (short term) memory, shot concentration, muddled thinking, feeling confused, spatially disoriented etc. Those all hit me overnight, and it was only then that I went "wow, now this is brain fog." I knew it was inherently different, and more severe than anything I had felt before. I still have it to this day, unfortunately. So think about how your cognitive abilities have been lately (separately of anxiety), with a focus on memory, concentration, and organized thinking. If your basic recall or other everyday faculties feel impaired, then you may be experiencing brain fog in addition to DPDR. Noone can really tell you how long it will last though. But I like your chances better if you can lay off any substances that might negatively affect the brain.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I've got the same brain fog issues as you chicane. It is a proper nightmare to deal with. I hope that mine go away with treatment.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> I've got the same brain fog issues as you chicane. It is a proper nightmare to deal with. I hope that mine go away with treatment.


Yeah, it's tough alright. Almost 3 years of 24/7 DPDR and now 1.5 years of brain fog on top of it. Wishing you a speedier recovery than I'm experiencing.


----------

